# Name 'Kashzka"



## kashzka

My Gramy, from Poland, always called me 'my Kashzka'.  I am finding it spelled differently.  I am Kathy.

She only went to 3rd grade....did she misspell it or is it from another Slavic language.  I do not know the city she came from.

Can anyone please help me?
blessings and thank you,
kashzka


----------



## Kamila_Poland

In polish it would be spelled "Kaśka"...


----------



## kashzka

would she have been writing it's English way of pronouncing it do you think?


----------



## kashzka

or do you know anything about the other Slovic languages???
Thank you for helping me!!!!
blessings!


----------



## Natalisha

As far as I understand Kashzka is the diminutive form of you name. Right?
I don't think it's Russian/Ukrainian/Belarusian.


----------



## xpictianoc

I supsse that your Grandma simply called you as a "Kaśka" it's pretty popular shorter name of Katarzyna in Poland. 
Katarzyna -> Kaśka or Kasia


----------



## Sobakus

IMHO she definitely misspelled it, the proper diminutives from Katarzyna are listed here. They all have a very soft kind of "sh" in them.


----------



## carsten

I'm sure she meant Kaśka. It is a diminutive of Kasia, which is itself a diminutive of Katarzyna (so, a double diminutive).


----------



## morzh

kashzka said:


> My Gramy, from Poland, always called me 'my Kashzka'.  I am finding it spelled differently.  I am Kathy.
> 
> She only went to 3rd grade....did she misspell it or is it from another Slavic language.  I do not know the city she came from.  Could she have written how it's pronounced in English?
> 
> Can anyone please help me?
> blessings and thank you,
> kashzka



Well, I am sure it is from "Kasia". However, considering that there is a Polish forum here, and provided you realize Russian and Poles are not quite the same, why are you here and not there?


----------



## ><FISH'>

It appears to be a Polish female name. It does look as if she was spelling it strangely, I can find the forms "Kaszka" and "Kaśka". It looks as if she was trying to spell it "Kaszka". Transliterated to English it would of course be "Kashka".


----------



## kashzka

I began there.....with Poland....but it was mentioned that perhaps the spelling came from a Slavic name depending on where she lived in Poland.
Gramy pronounced it with the sh sound...."kashka"


----------



## Thomas1

Kaszka is a different word in standard Polish, it's a diminutive of 'kasza' (groats, kasha [a Slavic word], porridge). I think that 'Kaśka' could be written phonetically in English as 'kashka'. 
I know that in Russian they use  Екатерина, Катя and Катюша (the last two being the alterations of the first one).


----------



## bibax

Kaśka [Kashka] is a Polish first name (full name is Katarzyna).

In Czech: Kateřina, shortly Káťa [Katya], Káča [Katcha], Kačenka [Katchenka]


----------



## kashzka

Oh!  Thank you ever so much!  
1)  May I ask why Kashzka is in parenthesis ?  
2) What does that mean, please?  And in English, does it cover the same as Kathy?  Kathleen?
THANK YOU, Bibax- blessings to you for helping me learn as my Gramy meant the world to me.
To understand correctly means so much to me!!!!
Many blessings!


----------



## kashzka

Thank you ever so much!  It would be Kathy in English?


----------



## bibax

1) in the parentheses [] (so-called brackets) there is an approximate English pronunciation and possible transcription.

2) Czech *Kateřina* = Catherine; *Káťa, Káča, Kačenka* = Kate, Katie, ...;


----------



## kashzka

So there is a 'Kashzka' that could be translated to English?  Am I understanding you correctly?


----------



## kashzka

Can you tell me more?  
Is it pronounced kashzka? ( or kashka?).  
Does it translate to Kathy?

What does the name mean?
Thank you!


----------



## morzh

kashzka said:


> I began there.....with Poland....but it was mentioned that perhaps the spelling came from a Slavic name depending on where she lived in Poland.
> Gramy pronounced it with the sh sound...."kashka"




Here 's the BIGGEST surprise of all  : Poles ARE slavs, namely Western Slavs, Poland IS a slavic-predominantly country, and their names ARE those accepted in Slavic-populated areas.


"Slavic" does not mean "Russian".

It means: Russian, Polish, Bulgarian, Czech, Slovak, Slovenian, Bosnian, Serbian, Ukrainian, Belorussian, Croatian, Russin, Montenegro and so on.

So, when a name is Slavic - you have to go to a respective forum, not necessarily in Russian.


----------



## kashzka

Thank you!  I didn't know Poland was Slovak, but I did know of the others.  I tried posting there as well, but you have been the one to try to help me learn.  I Thank you!!!

Any other info would be welcomed!

blessings!
kashzka


----------



## morzh

kashzka said:


> Thank you!  I didn't know Poland was Slovak, but I did know of the others.



Not Slovaks.  Slavs.

Slovaks are one particular kind of Slavs. And so are Poles and others.


----------



## Sobakus

kashzka said:


> Can you tell me more?
> Is it pronounced kashzka? ( or kashka?).
> Does it translate to Kathy?
> 
> What does the name mean?
> Thank you!



Try to read the thread a few times, all your questions have already been answered.


----------



## bibax

Someone merged four threads to one. Now it is a real mess.

Recapitulation:

*Catherine* is a given (Christian) name of Greek origin, every language has its own form of this name.

English:

Catherine, shortly Kate, Katie, Kathy, ...

Polish:

Katarzyna, shortly Kasia, Kaśka, ...

Czech:

Kateřina, shortly Káťa, Katka, Káča, ...

Russian:

Екатерина, shortly Катя, Катюша, ...

....

For the meaning and other forms in various languages, see "Katherine (given name)" in Wikipedia.


----------



## majlo

I don't understand the last post at all? What's it for?


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> English:
> 
> Catherine, shortly Kate, Katie, Kathy, ...
> 
> Polish:
> 
> Katarzyna, shortly Kasia, Kaśka, ...


 One thing should be made clear: Kasia, Kaśka are NOT short forms of the name Katarzyna (even if they are actually shorter). They are diminutives (hypochoristics), in Polish 'zdrobnienia'. They have quite a different function than short forms in English or Scandinavian languages. 
Diminutives, used in all Slavic languages, most of the Romance languages, Greek, and many others, have primarily the role of expressing the degree of intimacy and emotional relation to the person bearing it. They are *not *short forms. Actually, they are often much longer than the basic name (Ewa -> Ewunia in Polish, Eva-> Evita in Spanish).


----------



## BezierCurve

There's also the augmentative, Kacha and Kachna, although it is not that popular.


----------



## majlo

I've heard "Kachna" for the first time, but the former is quite popular to me. I had a friend whom we would always call "Kacha". I don't think it's a nice form, though.


----------



## jazyk

Kachna means duck in Czech.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> I've heard "Kachna" for the first time, but the former is quite popular to me. I had a friend whom we would always call "Kacha". I don't think it's a nice form, though.


 
Diminutives express a positive attitude and closeness, while augmentatives are the opposite: negative attitude and distance. There are, however, some augmentatives that function sometimes as terms of endearment. Kachna was once one of them; it was once a popular nickname. If you read "Poems for children" by Tuwim, you will find there a poem about "Słoń Trąbalski".
Kacha, is a typical augmentative, rough and tough, but again, in some "tough posing" social circles may be used for an intimate friend.
Besides, I am not sure if Kachna is an augmentative, or an unusual diminutive.


----------



## BezierCurve

Think of "wielgachna Kachna". 

I agree it might be a subjective thing though.


----------

